# boyfriend doesn't like lingerie or the thought of role playing



## Lilme831983 (Dec 2, 2012)

so the question I have is for all the men out there. I am 29 years old my boyfriend is 25 I have been married two times before and never had a problem with sexy clothing or role playing but this guy is different. My boyfriend doesn't mind sexy clothing cause what man does but he doesn't appreciate it either it doesn't bother me because frankly its not comfortable but it makes me wonder if there is a personal reason as to why he doesn't like it. Also with role playing I found in previous relationships trying new things is a great way to spice things up and at least for a woman a chance to release your wild side and get super turned on it's flawless foreplay in my opinion. What might be a reason why he wouldn't be interested in this? Is this an age thing or is this again a personal thing? sometimes when I mention role playing he says he doesn't want to do it because he is not good at it??? what the heck you don't have to be good just have fun. Also a little background my boyfriend is in the business of helping guys discover their inner man so he is teaching men how to be attractive but he is not doing the best at being that way with me not trying to insult his practice I am just interested in the why behind it. your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Have you asked him what he doesn't like about it? Perhaps when he said that he isn't good at it, he meant that he's a little self conscious about it. Ask him.


----------



## trex (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it depends on the type of roll playing. I've never been into it much, either. I could see myself going for something subtle, pick her up at a bar, play naughty massage therapist, etc. 

I'd feel really weird about going too far with this, though. The idea of showing up at my own house as the UPS man is outside my zone. 

For me, I've never been interested in one-night stands or encounters with strangers. So, trying to mimic that would just turn me off. Also, I'm all for making love and fun at the same time, but sometimes it can be too corny. "Goodness, is that huge package for me?" Bleh

Maybe just try to tone it down, and don't pitch it as role playing. You can still create fun situations (and encourage him to do the same). Maybe think of the scenario that you'd like to role play and strip out the distinct "roles", at least at first. For example, offer to give him a massage (or ask for one), then hint that the masseuse is feeling a little naughty, even treat him a little like a "customer" in the moment. It might open him up.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I never got into role playing but love lingerie. But if my wife took the initiative on something sex-related, that would turn me on immensely. He's just a kid (at least to me) and doesn't realize how good he has it that his wife is into it.


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

It sounds like you need to initiate the role-playing a bit and ease him into it, as Trex suggested. Also, communication is key so have a talk with him and explore what the both of you like, don't like and might be willing to try.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

It not an age things because long long ago when I was 25 I was into lingerie and to this day I still am and I was also into role playing so you need to talk with him. 

When you are 25 its seems like you would just be happy to be getting it, and to have a woman that wants to get wild amd take charge would make it even better.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Lilme831983 said:


> so the question I have is for all the men out there. I am 29 years old my boyfriend is 25 I have been married two times before and never had a problem with sexy clothing or role playing but this guy is different. My boyfriend doesn't mind sexy clothing cause what man does but he doesn't appreciate it either it doesn't bother me because frankly its not comfortable but it makes me wonder if there is a personal reason as to why he doesn't like it. Also with role playing I found in previous relationships trying new things is a great way to spice things up and at least for a woman a chance to release your wild side and get super turned on it's flawless foreplay in my opinion. What might be a reason why he wouldn't be interested in this? Is this an age thing or is this again a personal thing? sometimes when I mention role playing he says he doesn't want to do it because he is not good at it??? what the heck you don't have to be good just have fun. Also a little background my boyfriend is in the business of helping guys discover their inner man so he is teaching men how to be attractive but he is not doing the best at being that way with me not trying to insult his practice I am just interested in the why behind it. your thoughts are appreciated.


I think if you find yourself wishing that he were more like your past lovers you should consider that he might not be the right for you. Based on your age and your marital history you seem to have a pattern of not doing your due diligence on your marriage partners. I wouldn't get married to anyone unless I thought the sex life was better than anything I had had previously. Otherwise you'll spend your life looking back, not forward.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I've never been interested in lingerie or roll playing either. To me nothing is sexier than a turned on naked woman.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

How could he not like lingerie?
If you want to role play, try a top hat, shirt and tie, and trousers. See how he responds to that 

Just kidding...


----------

